# Apparently, they dye pets in China...



## pandamama (Oct 6, 2010)

Was surfing today and found this interesting link about how the Chinese seem to have a different approach towards pet care... Dial Beijing: pets and animal welfare in China | Radio86

I'm not really sure how to react to the description of how pets are made prettier by dyeing their fur...


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't see a problem with dying an animals fur as long as the dye is no toxic and they are sure the animal wont have a bad reaction!
It's not like the animal will have a problem with it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

pandamama said:


> Was surfing today and found this interesting link about how the Chinese seem to have a different approach towards pet care... Dial Beijing: pets and animal welfare in China | Radio86
> 
> I'm not really sure how to react to the description of how pets are made prettier by dyeing their fur...


They have in the past dyed em here!



SuperSimoholic said:


> I don't see a problem with dying an animals fur as long as the dye is no toxic and they are sure the animal wont have a bad reaction!
> It's not like the animal will have a problem with it!


Just makes em look as stupid as the owners!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

See its not my cuppa tea...

But (and no comment on china as i admit i think i am fairly prejudiced against the nation as pet owners full stop), Providing the pets has:

Suffered no stress from dying
Dyes are temporary and non toxic
Suffers no pain from dying
Has not been harmed in any way

I really see no problem.

There is a lady who lives by me who dies her dallie every halloween - bright orange. ITs all done with food dyes, and he is one of the waggiest dogs I have met (and up until meeting him i had never met a nice dallie... sorry dallie owners, the ones i had met before all had issues). OK so i wouldnt do it, but that my opionion.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

As long as the dog doesn't come to any harm in any way, I can't see the problem really.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They not only dye them different colours they dye them to look like other animals. There was an article in one of the dog mags a month or two back. They dye them with panda markings and zebra stripes leopard spots allsorts.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That's not all they do to pets in China! 

Look at the PETA site if you dare - they are barbaric b*stards!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Malmum said:


> That's not all they do to pets in China!
> 
> Look at the PETA site if you dare - they are barbaric b*stards!


i know dont have to look. Watched a programme called should i wear fur. What i saw haunted me couldnt sleep. Was about farmed foxes for fur.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Tatooing is worse!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I read a story a few weeks ago about some young girl who died her cat bright pink!! that was here in the UK.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Why don't they just buy toys?


----------

